# Betta toys?



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

I have seen people mention here where they've added ping-pong balls or floating plant bulbs that their Betta pals like to play with, but a quick search of the forum didn't yield any direct results for Betta toys- I know it would be helpful to me (and maybe to others in the future too) if there were one easily accessible thread with peoples suggestions as to what objects their little critters find amusement in.

Thanks in advance for your suggestions!

-F


----------



## cballas (Sep 1, 2010)

I was just wondering this myself....I caved and bought an overpriced Betta Mirror...it floats and is..a double sided mirror. lol...I could have made it, but I'm too lazy. heh
They push it around 

I thought of making maybe a ping pong ball attached to a fishing line and anchoring it to a decoration,
so they could knock it back and forth...just worried the line would tangle em.


----------



## dirtyfishbow (Oct 20, 2010)

the mirror from what i understand help to keep them strong, but do they PLAY?


----------



## cballas (Sep 1, 2010)

OH YA and I saw an article suggesting changing the OUTSIDE decorations are just as good for stimulating them. One forum member had her normally docile betta flare like crazy at a box of prunes. LoL
Maybe put a stuffed animal or framed picture next to the tank?


----------



## cballas (Sep 1, 2010)

I see what you mean by asking...Not sure if it's playing, but they flare at it & push it around....I think honestly most (unless the personality is super shy), like being "where the action" is....Danny Boy is in the living room, and swims up to greet everybody passing by, dances for onlookers,
and watches TV. I try to make a game out of feeding them all...sticking a pellet to my finger and running it around the tank slowly..make them work for it.  
If I could jump in I would LoL


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

cballas said:


> OH YA and I saw an article suggesting changing the OUTSIDE decorations are just as good for stimulating them.One forum member had her normally docile betta flare like crazy at a box of prunes.
> LoL
> Maybe put a stuffed animal or framed picture next to the tank?


ROTFL!!! A box of prunes eh? Oh my...

I've got his bowl in a room with lots of palms and canes and lots of natural sunlight and a sound generator that makes cricket sounds, so hopefully that's stimulating for him, but other than his tank decorations, one big plastic plant and half a dozen small ones, a crocodile skull to hide in and a lily plant that's FINALLY growing, he's got nothing to physically interact with except me when I'm home and nothing at all to provide motion _in _the tank or an actual toy. Surely he must get bored during the day... the mirror sounds good to give him a sense of motion when he catches his own reflection, but I wonder if it wouldn't anger him too-

Do you suppose he might enjoy a small bubbler set up on an intermittant switch so it came on randomly? 

Thanks for the suggestions and keep 'em coming!


----------



## cballas (Sep 1, 2010)

Yep....Prunes. LOLLL.....Her betta flared at the prune picture! 


Your set up sounds fantastic. That must be a big bowl for all those decorations 

You know some people say it over exerts them to flare all the time....But I've read from
experienced breeders here & other places, that it really doesn't hurt them to do this.
If they get tired, they will just stop, or hide in their special area...And I've found this to be true as well.
Danny Boy flared for like 10 minutes at the black background, then eventuallly got sick of it & went on
looking at other tank objects. One member said they keep their males in side by side tanks,
and they are perfectly healthy, even if they flare off often.
I don't think it's "anger" like we as human's feel it...In the wild, the goal isn't to kill
rival bettas, just bluff/scare it away from it's "turf", and the weaker one runs away.

The bubbler on a timer sounds cool. Some bettas LOVE playing in currents,
and chasing bubbles...Conrad does this during water changes, stays under where I'm
pouring the fresh water. It's very cute. lol

I thought about a moving decoration..But most make such a loud noise when they clamp down, that MUST get annoying right??

SOME bettas can be tanked with corycats or shrimp...If you ever want like a 10G...Some might attack them but others will live
peaceful & watch their tankmates with much interest...and maybe try to steal their food...lol


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

I divided my ten gallon tank, one male on each side. My first betta really got some personality and became more active when that second betta appeared on the other side of the divider. At first, Little Guy thought it was his reflection again so he was like "meh", but then he realized it wasn't moving with him then he was like "WTF FLARE!"  
I should try the pingpong balls though, he might enjoy that.


----------



## dirtyfishbow (Oct 20, 2010)

I have Red " my study buddy" that loves to watch me work. He flars up every time i turn the page, so I wonder if this is a game for him or he is mad because he didnt finish reading the page. lol


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

dirtyfishbow said:


> I have Red " my study buddy" that loves to watch me work. He flars up every time i turn the page, so I wonder if this is a game for him or he is mad because he didnt finish reading the page. lol


OMG that's too cute! XD <3
I kinda wish I could fit the 5 gallon on my desk now. =]


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Winston likes watching people do the dishes, Sora watches TV, Cameron flares at anything that even comes near his counter... I'll have to get a vid sometime... ummm the sorority follows me. It's creepy. As for toys I've been meaning to try out ping pong balls, I'm sure the girls would love that!


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

cballas said:


> Yep....Prunes. LOLLL.....Her betta flared at the prune picture!
> 
> 
> Your set up sounds fantastic. That must be a big bowl for all those decorations
> ...


It's a big bowl as they go, roughly 16" in diameter and pretty nearly a perfect sphere except for the flat on the bottom and the 6" opening on the top... Holds just under 7 gallons depending on how high you fill it.

I'm thinking that a bubbler set up to run intermittently (so it's not on ALL the time and become an ordinary feature that he expects) and restricted so that it doesn't rough him up when he passes through it might just be a sort of massager for him- I know _I_ like the airjets in a spa.... It's something I could try that wouldn't cost a bunch anyway.

You know, I still can't get over that flaring at the prune box thing- what must be going through his mind??? HAWWW!! :roll:


----------



## rileyup (Oct 21, 2010)

betta fish like action figures kaidas favorite toy is his penguin action figure,but anything plastic i mostly used barbie toys


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

I can't get my boys to play with anything except following my finger around. I don't have any space around the tanks so I thought maybe putting more plants in and hidey caves in would spark their interest, but no... still brainstorming...


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

rileyup said:


> betta fish like action figures kaidas favorite toy is his penguin action figure,but anything plastic i mostly used barbie toys


I never thought about putting a little action figure in there! when I get my tank all set up I might have to do that :-D


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

LikeDisco thought I'd go off topic for two seconds and say I love your avi! Fellow truebie?


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

metalbetta said:


> LikeDisco thought I'd go off topic for two seconds and say I love your avi! Fellow truebie?


Thank you! Yes, I loooove trueblood. Read all the books, then found out they had a show! lol! Glad I have another truebie on the forum here with me =P


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm loving all these ideas! I'm inspired now. Since I collect toys, I have a few all plastic figures I might try putting in the tank now and then to see if any of them interest Topaz.

I also read today on another thread that the plastic hamster tubes are something people use too. I never would have thought of that!


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

I find that if I put anything in the tank with Little Guy, he'll check it out. I tied a steelsinker onto a piece of fish line and hung it in his tank, and he spent some time looking at it and touching it.


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

I remember seeing some pretty realistic looking soft rubber fishing lures like minnows or crawfish in the sporting goods areas of different stores- has anyone here ever tried putting one of these (without the hook of course) in your Bettas tanks and what did they make of it? Curiousity? fear? hostility?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

No, but that sounds like an interesting idea!


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

I have ping pong balls, but the two males with them only like them when I move them around FOR them. e.e Otherwise they chase my finger across the surface and check out stuff when I move things near them. xD

Fishing lure idea sounds neat, though.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

They sell floating logs that are good for larger (not that big, like 5 or 10 gallons) tanks.

They also sell plant leaves that have suction cups that bettas can sleep on...they love these things.


----------



## Imabee (Sep 23, 2010)

I float the lids of my betta food in the bowl for a while, he loves them...anything new in the bowl seems to be quite amazing to him for a long time. Mine likes reflective things outside his bowl too, like shiny coke cans or lotion bottles. He really notices when I move things around outside his bowl!


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

I would be careful about using fishing lures in your Betta's home. I remember fishing with my boyfriend a few years ago and I would see warning labels on the fishing lure packages. Apparently the lures contain lead in them. Even the plastic (soft and hard plastics) can release toxic chemicals into the water. 

This is a problem even when using these products for fishing. The toxic materials used in these products have effected wild bird and fish populations. There are some companies that are making a change and using environmentally safe materials. If you want to use a fishing lure as a toy for your Betta than I would look for ones made without lead or other harmful plastics. They are marketed as environmentally friendly whereas the toxic ones have warning labels on the package and tell you to wash your hands after touching them.

Just wanted to inform everyone.


----------



## sunnymui (Sep 24, 2010)

I put a large floating glass bead, Elmo loved pushing it about. Ping pong balls scare him, he hides in his cave until I take it out!

I also made a temporary hoop for him to swim through from a pink pipe cleaner, which sometimes he'll think "this is amazing, I'm swimming through it, I'm clever!" Other days, he'll look at it, and have this blank look on his face!

My other betta - Oscar used to pace up and down one side of the tank. I then realised he was bored, so I used to put bright coloured items outside his tank for him to 'inspect'! 

I do the same with Elmo's tank. Whenever we get junk mail through the post, like a Domino's menu, or Pizza Hut menu, I put it infront of their tanks, and they 'read', maybe looking to get some take-out!!!


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

ilovebunnies said:


> I would be careful about using fishing lures in your Betta's home. I remember fishing with my boyfriend a few years ago and I would see warning labels on the fishing lure packages. Apparently the lures contain lead in them. Even the plastic (soft and hard plastics) can release toxic chemicals into the water.
> 
> This is a problem even when using these products for fishing. The toxic materials used in these products have effected wild bird and fish populations. There are some companies that are making a change and using environmentally safe materials. If you want to use a fishing lure as a toy for your Betta than I would look for ones made without lead or other harmful plastics. They are marketed as environmentally friendly whereas the toxic ones have warning labels on the package and tell you to wash your hands after touching them.
> 
> Just wanted to inform everyone.


Thanks for the heads up! Strike that idea... :roll: WHY on earth would they put lead in them? For the color?


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

Imabee said:


> .... Mine likes reflective things outside his bowl too, like shiny coke cans or lotion bottles. He really notices when I move things around outside his bowl!


There's a neat idea! I could add a nice reflective mobile and we'd _both _enjoy that. Heck, the room has a fan to circulate air for the plants anyway- aim it strategially for the mobile and we're good to go!


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

Feral said:


> Thanks for the heads up! Strike that idea... :roll: WHY on earth would they put lead in them? For the color?


I have no idea. I just remember being worried about not being able to wash my hands after touching the lures. There was a warning on them telling you to wash your hands and not put them by your mouth. But where was I going to wash my hands thoroughly outside, and who doesn't have a snack while trying to fish.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Do the betta hammocks work well? I have always wanted to get one!!!!  Also, do the hamster tubes float, or would they sink?


----------



## dew (Apr 9, 2008)

I have heard that pvc pipe works.


----------



## cballas (Sep 1, 2010)

I saw a hamster house, it was plastic...and kinda see through..I wonder if that would work?
Or even a wheel? lol think they'd push it around?

I've never seen a Betta Hammock....I want some!


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

With the house, wouldn't there be the danger of drowning? I mean if they couldn't find their way out again??


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

ps. The hammock is like a fake leaf with a suction cup that you put close to the top of the water and your betta is supposed to rest there. Looks cute, but why would they use it? lol It's only $2.00


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

Marbles is absolutely fascinated by the bubbles from his airstone...its in a tube (built into his filter) so its like a column of bubbles...he stares at it, absolutely mesmerized. 

Anywho I'd like to try a betta hammock, and I wanted to try ping pong balls but I cant find any (and i dont have money to buy a pack)...I may try the glass bead though! Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Fawnleaf said:


> ps. The hammock is like a fake leaf with a suction cup that you put close to the top of the water and your betta is supposed to rest there. Looks cute, but why would they use it? lol It's only $2.00


My betta uses it, not this particular deco as a tall live plant leaf that extends to the surface is the same thing. At night I catch him resting on the top leaf of my live plant. He does this during night time rest periods so he can take quicker gulps of air this way stead of having to swim all the way up and back down. Smart little boy my betta is


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

First I have to say: Holy Necro Batman!

Now I'll add something constructive.

I just got Betta logs for my boys (well, for christmas) and everyone in the tank loves them.

Howl spends a lot of time sitting in his with just his head poking out. Almost like he's the foreman at a job site or a prison guard in a watch tower. If any of the inmates (frogs or shrimp) get out of hand he swoops down and flares at them.

The frogs love to wedge themselves between the logs and the glass. The shrimp like to try cleaning the logs when Howl lets them near it.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Drax...

I don't know... he does OBSCURE weird things... 

I still think he's plotting to kill me >,>

He goes into his cave alot and does... stuff. 
Just tonight I got home and went to feed him and he was nowhere to be found. I actually panicked alittle because I SWEAR I had looked in the cave, I even looked around the floor thinking he made it out... yet... like a few minutes and raised blood pressure later (Lol) he poked his head out of the cave and looked at me like "Oh... um... I wasn't doin nutin...*Snicker* Honest! *Snicker*" 


He's blind in his bad eye (Sad I know :-( ) But it's kinda got it's cute part to it... if I drop a pellet or two above him and if the pellet is on his right side (His bad eye) he doesn't notice it so will turn to the glass and be like. "HEY! You didn't drop anything in!" Then open his mouth in a 'MeeP Meep!" sorta way until he turns around with his good eye and is like. "Oh... there it is..." where he then noms it. 

Other things being that he likes to look at all the stuff in the tank, he also ... I don't know if he's really looking or just happens to be staring in the same direction as several pictures I have outside of the tank. 

I may have to put a small mirror up... he does seem to catch his reflection now and then and does seem to have fun with it.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

I tried floating a bottlecap and a little plastic disposable lid last night for a while...Marbles ignore the bottlecap but was absolutely enthralled by the lid. He didnt push it around, didnt nudge it..nope...he sat there and stared for at least 20 minutes, only moving elsewhere to surface. haha


----------



## amandag3001 (Dec 6, 2010)

Some great idea's on this tread! I put a mirror next to Zen's tank every other day or so. He get's so excited - FLARE! And my daughter draws pictures for Spot all the time. He always has something new to look at. My little girl - Sophie - loves being in the kitchen and watching everything that's happening.


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

Marco liked watching SportsCenter with me, and South Park. He would swim around and see his reflection and flare at it sometimes getting into fights with it. He enjoyed his log, so did the ghost shrimp who ride around on it like a city bus.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

cballas said:


> I was just wondering this myself....I caved and bought an overpriced Betta Mirror...it floats and is..a double sided mirror. lol...I could have made it, but I'm too lazy. heh
> They push it around
> 
> I thought of making maybe a ping pong ball attached to a fishing line and anchoring it to a decoration,
> so they could knock it back and forth...just worried the line would tangle em.


LOL! I have that same mirror! It cost me like $7.... I want the betta log, but I am not going to pay $12 for the darn thing.


----------

